# Ok help please?!



## Stormi (Aug 16, 2011)

Ok my new rat that I adopted or I Guess you could say rescued from being snake food is giving birth! She has had 7 pups one was stuck so I massaged her and I came out. But she's bleeding a lot and not nursing her babies I have her babies I'n with one of my foster moms. Shes nursing 14 pups. Which is fine she has 30 a litter or ive been toldWhat do I do?


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

taking her to a vet is the first thing you should do in a medical emergency.


----------



## Stormi (Aug 16, 2011)

Ok good news! She popped one more out and she is fine!


----------

